# Netgain Warp motor purchase - dealer rates



## nzev (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm about to purchase a Netgain Warp 9 for myself and 1 for a friend, need to purchase 3 in total for the dealers discount, sounds like price will be fairly similar to the US pricing but landed here in NZ, this purchase will be a transperant deal, paying for cost only. you would however need to pay addional shipping if your outside of Christchurch which shouldn't be much.
check out website http://go-ev.com/

I can be contacted via email [email protected]


----------

